# My Obsession



## Iridescence (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## MACisME (Apr 20, 2007)

wow...za


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 20, 2007)

wow nice collection


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 20, 2007)

nice! what are those little stickers on your e/s? 0o00o0 i wanna depot those so bad!! thats so many b2m's!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 20, 2007)

i like that quad on the left...what is it?


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_nice! what are those little stickers on your e/s? 0o00o0 i wanna depot those so bad!! thats so many b2m's!!!_

 
The stickers are the names of the shadows...I don't know I have a thing for knowing what colors I use. If you asked me any color in my collection I would def know it...hehe


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_i like that quad on the left...what is it?_

 
The quad on the left is one I got suckered in to making about a year and a bit ago. I'm not a big fan of the quads, I like them in their own pots! anyway....the colors are L -R T-B Naked Lunch, gorgeous gold, woodwinked and falling star.


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 20, 2007)

nice nice nice!!! You never thought about depotting them?? Would save so much space, and think of all the Back to MACs!!!


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 20, 2007)

I love my shadows in their own pots...It makes them that more unique to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think I would ever depot them....I'm not a big fan of the quad on the left...haha so I have experience and I think I would regret it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 20, 2007)

Great obsession!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 21, 2007)

wowwwwwwwwww...wonderful collection


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2007)

Lovely collection!


----------



## eowyn797 (Apr 25, 2007)

wow...all those pots look so daunting. my inner depotter rejoices!

labels for everything would rock, when you get the time!


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 25, 2007)

omg look at all those eyeshadows!! me waaants!


----------



## glamgirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Whoa!!!


----------



## pearl (Apr 26, 2007)

Whoaa! That's alot of eyeshadow!


----------



## tuuli (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow, thats a serious amount of toys! 
Love your collection.


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 28, 2007)

luuuuuurveeee youe e/s collection. love eyeshadows!


----------



## missmacqtr (Apr 29, 2007)

love it all! wow


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow! Whats they eyeshadow at the bottom that you've used the most?


----------



## frocher (Nov 10, 2007)

Gorgeous collection.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow. I love your collection~!


----------



## starangel2383 (Nov 10, 2007)

wow, and here i thought i had a lot of eyeshadows, you really have alot.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, nice collection !!


----------



## Pink Princess (Aug 11, 2008)

Incredible collection!! how do you store all the single eyeshadows?


----------



## daffie (Aug 11, 2008)

Eyeshadow heaven! Thank you!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 11, 2008)

wow.. amazing collection, i like the stuff


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 12, 2012)

This is like porn for me!
  	Awesome!!


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 11, 2012)

I love them in pots, although they do take up more room.  I tried depotting and it just wasn't the same   Nice stash!


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, I love all of your shadows!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice! Thx for sharing!


----------

